# Tal Wilkenfeld on bass



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Outstanding performance! Each musician can only rely on him- or herself to know where they are and everything must still hang together, and it does. They are all playing completely free-the ultimate in fusion and jazz. Like worlds colliding!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Mohini Dey blows away Wilkenfeld.

Wilkenfeld is a good bass player. Mohini is one of the best in the world.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

As a piece of music, the Herbie Hancock composition is vastly superior, imo. And it is a composition. They are not all playing completely free, but the solos are interesting in their harmonic and rhythmic complexity. Especially Herbie!

I am not familiar with Mohini Dey, but she obviously has mega chops, as does Marco Minnemann. I didn't care for the generic guitarists. I prefer Tal because I like soulful playing. I'm not interested in chops for chops sake. I would like to hear Dey in a different context as opposed to this crowd pleasing technical display. Marco can do anything and make it entertaining because he has a great sense of fun and humor. And he possesses the most ridiculous chops of any drummer I've ever listened to.


----------

